# World of Warships - Der Thread



## arrgh (22. Januar 2020)

Ahoi! Spiele nun seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder mal *World of Warships* und habe mich gefragt, ob es hier im Forum, neben meiner Wenigkeit, ein paar weitere Kapitäne gibt, mit denen man gemeinsam in See stechen oder sich einfach nur austauschen könnte? 

Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (23. Januar 2020)

Ich spiele das noch (relativ) regelmäßig, aber nur, wenn die Leute mit denen ich spiele auch mal wieder wollen.. .

Für ein paar Runden ist es immer gut, und ich bin auch ohne Echtgeld bis in Tier IX gekommen, ist halt Gegrinde (okay, ich habe in all den Jahren mal günstig ein Schiff gekauft, aber das war mehr für Fun und nicht dass es mich großartig weitergebracht hätte).


----------



## arrgh (23. Januar 2020)

Ich bin gerade ins Tier VIII angelangt und versuche noch etwas krampfhaft mich an die Bismarck zu gewöhnen... dieses Biest 

Die besten Spielrunden habe ich bislang auf Tier V geführt und zwar mit der Bayern. Warum auch immer, aber mit der Bayern schlage ich irgendwie alles kurz und klein.

Auch ich habe mir nur zwei mal mit Echtgeld jeweils ein Schiff gekauft, den Rest mühsam "ergrindet". Ärgert mich aber trotzdem, weil ich damit mit meinem eisernen Prinzip, niemals Geld für F2P-Spiele auszugeben, gebrochen habe


----------



## arrgh (27. Januar 2020)

So langsam werd ich mit der Bismarck warm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bislang war ich es ja noch nicht wirklich gewöhnt, nah an den Gegner heranzufahren (mit BBs), um die Secondary arbeiten zu lassen. Mittlerweile gefällt mir diese Spielweise aber immer mehr und die Bismarck hat nun mal, für Tier VIII, eine ziemlich effiziente Sekundärbbewaffnung. Wenn ich nun endlich den Kapitänsskill für das manuelle Feuern derselben freischalte, sollte das noch spaßiger werden.


----------

